# Anybody Metal Detect?



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a metal detector, I can get a brand new lower end model (tracker IV) for free, and was thinking I might be able to score some buried jewelry/gold/silver coins....If anybody does this please give me tips on it or if I should even bother with this free detector ($100 value


----------



## RVRodie (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a older radio shack one that I have had for years now. It was last week that I was checking my large propane tank in the woods (leaves everywhere) and when i was opening up the lid to see how much more gas I had some wasps flew out and I shook my hand, and of course threw my wedding band into the woods. I ran inside and grabbed the detector, within about 3 minutes I found my 14k ring that was way under some vines and leaves. I would never have found it by just searching with my eyes. Right there I knew it paid itself off. 

We have a small lake beach here and I'm going to take it out there to see if I can find anything. If I were you, get it where you are able to take it back if it doesn't do what you are wanting it to. In order to test it, put a ring or something small under some leaves or sand and search for it. If it picks it up, then your in business! It justifies itself if you find just one 14k item! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a Garrett detector and love it. Although there are some advantages to the higher end models, even the cheapest ones do a descent job and a great many things can be found. The detector I bought my daughter cost $150 and is actually more fun to use than mine. Don't worry about what it costs. It is a great hobby and I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah I've been looking at Garrett Ace 250's, I've heard for $220 they are a great beginner and advanced detector unit....I'll end up getting the on for free and see if I like it, if not, sell it and get the Ace!


----------



## DavyJones (Dec 30, 2011)

I was thinking about this and not to hijack the thread, but I have some magnets and I have been having issues with nails in my driveway (gravel) where the roofers were. So I grabbed some little magnets that came out of hard drives and was going to put them on a board attached to some type of pole, thus sweep over the gravel and pick these nails up. Then I started to think this is a homemade metal detector! I'm sure that "real" metal detectors have magnets in them, and again started to think about "revenge of the nerds" where they were stranded on an island and dexter made a homemade one. I'm going to find out if I can use these magnets to make one.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Try it out and find out! I'd be interested in what you come up with!


----------



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

My neighbor has one of these, I thought he was weird until he came back from the beach with some coins and a small ring. Now I want to do this.


----------

